# Rival front derailleur & 28.6 seat tube



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

Will a SRAM Rival front derailleur with a clamp work on a frame with a 28.6mm seat tube? Does it come with a shim so that it works with 28.6mm & 31.8mm seat tubes? 

Morgan


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

They make different sized clamps. But I got such a great deal on a braze on that I just grabbed the clamp from the LBS. Shhhhh - don't tell anyone, but it is the only Shimano thing on my bike.


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

Kalrog said:


> They make different sized clamps. But I got such a great deal on a braze on that I just grabbed the clamp from the LBS.


Do you mean SRAM makes a 28.6mm clamp for the Rival front derailleur? Or do you mean that there are 28.6mm clamps made by other companies which provide a mount for SRAM braze-on front derailleurs?



> Shhhhh - don't tell anyone, but it is the only Shimano thing on my bike.


I'm with you, I'm mostly Shimano-free. They make good stuff, I just don't like monopolies.

Morgan


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

I believe that SRAM makes multiple sized clamps for their Rival FDs. And I think that the 28.6 is an option from them. Worst case is you do what I did though.


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

Kalrog said:


> I believe that SRAM makes multiple sized clamps for their Rival FDs. And I think that the 28.6 is an option from them.


So far I'm only seeing Rival (and Force) front derailleurs with a 31.8mm or 34.9mm clamp. That's why I'm asking.

Morgan


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

I am wondering the same thing

I think I might just order a braze on and get the braze on clamp even though that seems a little ghetto


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

givemefive said:


> I am wondering the same thing
> 
> I think I might just order a braze on and get the braze on clamp even though that seems a little ghetto


That's what I did! I should have it built in a few days, if all goes well. Will post pics.

Morgan


----------

